# New 2014 Product Release - The VMR Wheels V702 Multispoke



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Introducing the VMR Wheels V702 Multispoke*
_Customizable for a Wide Variety of Vehicles!_

Part of our 2014 line of wheels, the VMR Wheels V702 are custom built to order, machined in-house, with most fitments ready for shipping within a few short days. The VMR Wheels V702 is a refined and simple 10-spoke design specially crafted to suit modern European luxury vehicles. It's deep concave face and widened undercut lip compliments the symmetrical straight spoke construction.​
*V702 Features* 
Each offset features its own unique face / spoke profile. The lower the offset, the deeper the concavity.
Enhanced undercut to supplement concavity and for added weight savings.
Symmetric ten spoke design characterized by deep concavity and durability. 
Offered in Premium Matte & Brushed Finishes

*Premium Factory Finishes* 
Matte Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face
Matte Hyper Silver
Matte Gunmetal
Optional Powder Coat Colors

*Available Sizes* 
18x8.5 ET35, ET45
18x9.5 ET22, ET33, ET45, ET57
19x8.5 ET35, ET45
19x9.5 ET22, ET33, ET45

*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact us directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.



High Resolution Product Photos

*Matte Gunmetal*









*Matte Hyper Silver*









*Matte Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face*







​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Golf R Photos

Audi A5 Photos


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Closer look at the Brushed face finish


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Aggressive fitting options in 18x9.5 ET22 and 19x9.5 ET22 in-stock now!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Matte Textured Bronze, along with dozens of other options, available upon request!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19x9.5 concavity


----------

